# Elllooo



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

Welcome Elllooo, from the land of the Tasty Mince Pie and the Chicken Flavored Potatoe Chips!

Have you been to Snow Planet?
Snowplanet - 365 days of real snow


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

no i have not, but i will once i get my new board! are you a frequent user?


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

nzboardlife said:


> are you a frequent user?


No, so please share some more beta on that place once you go, Great Idea!


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

I have been there, but only when it was just built to have a look around.
It's good for summer i assume with no the run just isn't long/steep enough once you pass the intermediate level.
i could def see it as a good place to test boards (they have a board shop there) and to have a little warm up for winter to get
rid of those first run of the season problems


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

havent been but a few of my mates have, say its good for intermediate park riding but thats about it. Its pretty pricey from what ive heard.


----------

